# Dallas Open 2009?



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I live quite near Dallas, and I was wondering if anyone around here has gone to the Dallas Open before. I've always dreamed of going into a competition, and I was considering entering in 2010. I'm only 11 -sigh- but I'm trying my hardest to get a good amount of practice everyday, learn one or two new algorithms every day, and be updated on the cubing world.

I tend to watch a lot of tutorials or read bits about cubes since I'm maintaining a Rubik's Cube Resources thread so no one scours the web relentlessly for such small bits of information. I find it kinda disappointing and frustrating when I spend a few hours to figure out the difference between a .222 or .333 Diansheng, but that's where Pentrixter's thread came in.

So, does anybody here go to the Dallas Open, or will they in the future? Maybe I could meet you there and we could exchange cubes, or keep in touch!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey hey.

I'm the guy who got the venue and suggested the location in the first place. Then Sapan Upadhyay did most of the dirty work like he always does. (Thanks Sapan!)

It was a pretty fun competition and the venue was awesome. Our next Texas competition will most likely be in San Antonio in two months. Keep practicing and I hope to see you at our next competition.

If you want to "keep in touch", I talk to a ton of cubers on msn or yahoo messenger, my emails are listed on this site.

Speak to you soon,
Anthony.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 7, 2009)

As far as 'entering in 2010', there is no real registration to compete, you just register for the competition, go and compete, and then you're in!

The competition 'Dallas Open 2009' was in June, and it was my first competition. It was pretty fun. 

On August 1st we had the 2009 Houston Open, and then like Anthony said, the next one will be coming up in several weeks, so PRACTICE!

I too have MSN, so it want to talk there just add me and let me know.

And check out http://texasspeedcubing.org too.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know if I can attend the next one, but nice meet you too. -drools-

Wow... I'll keep in touch with you guys, and I'll be practicing really hard, I'm only at 45~ seconds and I've been using Dan Brown for a while.

*Edit: Are there like.. prizes or something for winning, or is it just go there, compete, and move on with life? What puzzles do you two have/use?*


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 7, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> I don't know if I can attend the next one, but nice meet you too. -drools-
> 
> Wow... I'll keep in touch with you guys, and I'll be practicing really hard, I'm only at 45~ seconds and I've been using Dan Brown for a while.
> 
> *Edit: Are there like.. prizes or something for winning, or is it just go there, compete, and move on with life? What puzzles do you two have/use?*


This year....

Dallas Open had medals (I won one of them), Houston Open certificates (I won one of those too). The top 3 in any event's final round always get some kind of reward, and you'll love getting them when you do.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Hey hey.
> 
> I'm the guy who got the venue and suggested the location in the first place. Then Sapan Upadhyay did most of the dirty work like he always does. (Thanks Sapan!)
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. 
::checks distance to San Antonio::

Eeek, father South than I thought. 12 hours is a bit much for me.

I'll just wait for the next Dallas comp. 8 hours is much more manageable.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Hey hey.
> ...



Change in plans. Looks like we're going to try for an Austin competition on Oct. 24th. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm...it is possible that I might be able to go to an Austin competition. Although I was hoping for a dallas one too.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2009)

You and me both 

*Lives in the Dallas metropolitan area*


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 16, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> You and me both
> 
> *Lives in the Dallas metropolitan area*



If I can drive 11 hours from Pensacola, I believe you could make the small commute


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 16, 2009)

Noo! Don't move _out_ of San Antonio . . .


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 16, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > You and me both
> ...



But what if I get a wreck and your friend's not there to save me?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2009)

Abilene Open 2010!

Or, how about Amarillo Open 2010? And also have the steak competition too.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey, Amarillo isn't too far either!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 18, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> Hey, Amarillo isn't too far either!



I hope you realize that Tyson wasn't serious..


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh lol I do now. :fp


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 22, 2009)

I should be able to make it on Oct. 24 in Austin.


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's most likely that the contest in Austin will be held in November. It should be announced it within the next few upcoming days.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 22, 2009)

... AUSTIN? -drools- I wonder if I could go.. Not sure if my parents would drive me 4 hours for a competition. -cries-

Mostly because I'm 11.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 22, 2009)

*tissue*

@Joshua: I figured it was you (checked WCA Profile), your username doesn't help at all. 

So then it's been moved forward to November?


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anybody have an exact date in November?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 23, 2009)

Not yet, but you'll find out soon.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 23, 2009)

It better come out soon!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 23, 2009)

Not finalized with the WCA yet, but..

"Remember Remember the *14th* of November."


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 23, 2009)

Now everyone's gonna think _you_ came up with that. <_< 

I bet your edit was to change something generic to that quote by _someone_.

Odd things aside, NOVEMBER 14TH YES.


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry William, I tend to favor this username/handle. I'll add a photo later so that you don't get confused anymore.

Anthony.... shhhhhh....... (btw, i'm practicing my pushups)


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh no, it's ok!

But since there is a picture now: Nice smile. XD


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 26, 2009)

It's perfect for me, I mean, dallas would be better... but It's my first comp and beggars can't be choosers. Do you think their will be a big turn out? I've seen videos on youtube of comps, but I think those might have been nationals, and other really big ones, so will it be like one hundred people or fifteen?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2009)

Anywhere from 25-45 maybe?

EDIT: Check the pre-registration list to get a general (not exact) idea of what the number a people could be:

http://texasspeedcubing.org/events.php


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Anywhere from 25-45 maybe?
> 
> EDIT: Check the pre-registration list to get a general (not exact) idea of what the number a people could be:
> 
> http://texasspeedcubing.org/events.php



What pre-registration list?


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 26, 2009)

Any of the competitions TSC has hosted has had a pretty consistent turn out. We should have at least 25 people show up for the November contest.

@William, thanks :-D.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

Having smaller turnouts isn't necessarily a bad thing. Yes we would love for a whole bunch of new people to show up, but our size is the reason we can try to have all the events everyone wants and multiple rounds of the more popular ones.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 27, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Anywhere from 25-45 maybe?
> ...



Click any of the competitions listed, and look at the list near the bottom.


----------



## anderson26 (Sep 27, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Having smaller turnouts isn't necessarily a bad thing. Yes we would love for a whole bunch of new people to show up, but our size is the reason we can try to have all the events everyone wants and multiple rounds of the more popular ones.



Yes Anthony, exactly. Less people mean more events. Less people mean less competition.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 27, 2009)

But, the competition that we would like to register isn't listed... When do you think it will be up?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 28, 2009)

I only linked there so that you could get an idea of what to expect based on previous competitions.
WHEN (not if ) Tyson approves the competition, a thread will be made, the WCA page will announce it, and the TSC site will have a page on it.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15816


----------

